# Ανέκδοτο



## jglenis (Jun 27, 2008)

Από τη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία:

Κάποιος καθόταν στο μπαρ του αεροδρομίου της Ατλάντα, όπου πρόσεξε μια πανέμορφη γυναίκα να κάθεται δίπλα του. Σκέφτηκε: «Πω πω, κουκλάρα, πρέπει να είναι αεροσυνοδός. Αλλά σε ποια εταιρεία;» Ελπίζοντας να σπάσει τον πάγο, σκύβει στο πλάι και ψιθυρίζει το σλόγκαν της Delta:

- Love to fly and it shows? 

Εκείνη τον κάρφωσε με ένα παραξενεμένο βλέμμα, οπότε αυτός σκέφτεται: «Σκατά, δεν δουλεύει για την Delta». Λίγο αργότερα, θυμήθηκε σλόγκαν άλλης εταιρείας.

- Something special in the air? 

Εκείνη τον κοίταξε με το ίδιο παραξενεμένο βλέμμα, οπότε αυτός ξέγραψε και την American Airlines. Αμέσως μετά, δοκίμασε το σλόγκαν της United:

- Ι would really love to fly your friendly skies? 

Αυτή τη φορά, η γυναίκα γύρισε και του απάντησε:

- What the f**k do you want? 

Αυτός χαμογέλασε, κάθησε κανονικά στην καρέκλα του και είπε...

- Αααα, Olympic Airways!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2008)

Μπα, μάλλον προς Alitalia μού φέρνει...


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 27, 2008)

χαχαχαχαχαχα

Καλό...


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 27, 2008)

Από τις εμπειρίες μου στα πήγαινε-έλα το τελευταίο εξάμηνο, έχω να πω ότι η Αegean έχει ξεπεράσει την Ολυμπιακή στην ευγένεια του ιπτάμενου προσωπικού.
Α, και ότι η Ολυμπιακή σταμάτησε να δίνει αυτά τα ο-Θεός-να-τα-κάνει-φιστίκια. Τώρα έχει pita chips με γεύση μπουγάτσα. Αυτά είναι...


----------



## curry (Jun 27, 2008)

Το Πάσχα τα είχαν ακόμα τα φιστίκια. Τα μπουγατσόφυλλα τα έδιναν μόνο άμα έπαιρνες χυμό - καλέ τα έχουν τουλάχιστον έναν χρόνο, τώρα τα πήρες πρέφα;


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 27, 2008)

Τα 'χω δει από το φθινόπωρο τα μπουγατσάκια (όχι, θα τα 'χανα)... αλλά φιστίκια δεν έχω ξαναδεί από το Μάρτιο τουλάχιστον.
Βέβαια, οι 7 στις 10 φορές που πέταξα ήταν από και προς Θεσσαλονίκη. Πώς το έκαναν κάποτε οι εταιρείες, που σου έδιναν φαγητό της χώρας προορισμού; Λες;

(Μμμ, τώρα μού άνοιξε η όρεξη για μπουγάτσα Θεσσαλονίκης, γιαμ, γιαμ)

Πάντως τώρα παρατηρώ μικρή βελτίωση στην Ολ. σε σχέση με πριν. Οι καθυστερήσεις είναι λιγότερο τραγικές και το προσωπικό μέσα στο αεροπλάνο είναι λιγάκι πιο ευγενικό. Αυτό όμως δεν ισχύει για το προσωπικό εδάφους, δυστυχώς...


----------



## curry (Jun 27, 2008)

Στα σοβαρά, οι πιο αγενείς που έχω συναντήσει ποτέ ήταν οι αεροσυνοδοί στην EasyJet. Σε μία πτήση βέβαια, αλλά μου έσπασαν τα νεύρα - όχι μόνο τα δικά μου!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2008)

Παιδιά, να τι εννοώ για την Alitalia: Κάποιος μπροστά μου πατάει το κουμπί για να έρθει η αεροσυνοδός και δεν εμφανίζεται κανείς. Περνάει κάνα δίωρο και κοντεύουμε να φτάσουμε. Μόλις δίνει σήμα "προσδεθείτε", έρχεται η αεροσυνοδός απλά για να σβήσει το κουμπί! Ούτε καν γύρισε να τον κοιτάξει! Έχω κάνει πεντέξι πτήσεις με την Alitalia και: σε όλες το φαγητό ήταν απαίσιο, το προσωπικό ζαμανφουτίστικο και οι βαλίτσες σε δύο περιπτώσεις ήρθαν με μεθεπόμενη πτήση...


----------



## curry (Jun 27, 2008)

Α, αυτό με τις βαλίτσες είναι πάγια τακτική της Alitalia. Θα έπρεπε να προτείνουν να στέλνεις τα πράγματα καμία βδομάδα νωρίτερα, να πάρουν τον αέρα τους στα διάφορα αεροδρόμια ανά τον κόσμο, πριν να καταλήξουν την ίδια μέρα με σένα στον σωστό προορισμό!


----------



## danae (Jun 27, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Έχω κάνει πεντέξι πτήσεις με την Alitalia και: σε όλες το φαγητό ήταν απαίσιο, το προσωπικό ζαμανφουτίστικο και οι βαλίτσες σε δύο περιπτώσεις ήρθαν με μεθεπόμενη πτήση...



Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω! Η χειρότερη εταιρεία! 
Πτήση Αθήνα -- Βερολίνο μέσω Μιλάνου. Καθυστερεί η αναχώρηση από Αθήνα και φτάνουμε στο Μιλάνο περίπου μισή ώρα πριν απο την αναχώρηση της πτήσης για Βερολίνο. Αντί να βάλουν πουλμανάκι να μας πάει στο δεύτερο αεροπλάνο (δυο κοπέλες, ένα ζευγάρι κι εγώ ήμασταν), μας αφήνουν να τρέχουμε (κυριολεκτικά) σαν παλαβοί από τη μια άκρη του αεροδρομίου προς την άλλη, να προσπερνάμε με το έτσι θέλω ουρές για έλεγχο διαβατηρίων κλπ, και, όταν φτάνουμε στην πόρτα επιβίβασης, η αεροσυνοδός εδάφους μας βλέπει λαχανιασμένους και χαμογελάει χαιρέκακα: "μόλις έκλεισε, δεν μπορείτε να επιβιβαστείτε". 
Μας έδωσαν (έπειτα από φασαρία) χαρτζιλίκι για να φάμε και μας παρέπεμψαν στην επόμενη πτήση, που έφευγε τέσσερις ή πέντε ώρες αργότερα. Το αποκορύφωμα: αυτή η πτήση καθυστέρησε γύρω στη μία ώρα να αναχωρήσει!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2008)

*Άλλο ανέκδοτο*

Πόσοι φορουμίτες χρειάζονται για να αλλάξουν μία λάμπα; 

1 για να αλλάξει τη λάμπα και να ποστάρει ότι η λάμπα έχει αλλαχτεί 

14 για να μοιραστούν παρόμοιες εμπειρίες αλλαγής λάμπας και για να προτείνουν διαφορετικούς τρόπους με τους οποίους θα μπορούσε να γίνει η διαδικασία 

7 για να προειδοποιήσουν σχετικά με τους κινδύνους που εγκυμονεί η αλλαγή λάμπας 

1 για να μετακινήσει το νήμα στη θεματική ενότητα περί λυχνιών 

2 που αντιδρούν στη μετακίνηση του νήματος στη θεματική ενότητα περί λυχνιών και προτείνουν τη μετακίνηση στη θεματική ενότητα περί ηλεκτρολογικών εργασιών

7 για να υποδείξουν Greeklish/ορθογραφικά/γραμματικά λάθη στα ποστ του νήματος

5 για να την πουν στους moderators που επέτρεψαν τα λάθη αυτά 

3 moderators για να διαγράψουν τα flames περί των λαθών 

6 που μαλώνουν για το εάν πρέπει να προφέρετε λά-μπα ή λάμ-πα... κι άλλοι 6 που τους αποκαλούν ηλίθιους 

2 επαγγελματίες που πληροφορούν πως η σωστή ονομασία είναι λαμπτήρας 

15 ξερόλες που θεωρούν τους εαυτούς τους επαγγελματίες και υποστηρίζουν ότι η ονομασία λάμπα είναι απόλυτα σωστή 

19 για να πουν ότι το φόρουμ δεν ασχολείται με λάμπες και η συζήτηση θα πρέπει να γίνει σε κάποιο άλλο φόρουμ που να ασχολείται με λάμπες 

11 για να υποστηρίξουν πως, αφού όλοι χρησιμοποιούμε λάμπες, τότε το τόπικ αφορά και αυτό το φόρουμ

36 για να συζητήσουν ποια μέθοδος αλλαγής είναι η καλύτερη, πού θα βρείτε τις φθηνότερες λάμπες, ποιες είναι οι καλύτερες μάρκες και ποιες οι χειρότερες 

4 που διαφωνούν αν η καλύτερη μέθοδος αλλαγής λάμπας θα πρέπει να προσδιορίζεται με βάση την αποτελεσματικότητα ή την αποδοτικότητα έκαστης μεθόδου

7 για να ποστάρουν υπερσυνδέσμους προς ιστοσελίδες στις οποίες παρουσιάζονται διάφορα είδη από λάμπες

4 για να ποστάρουν τα σωστά λινκ διότι τα παραπάνω ήταν λάθος 

13 που κάνουν quote σχεδόν όλα τα ποστ που έχουν γίνει μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή και προσθέτουν κάτω-κάτω ένα smiley ή ένα +1

5 για να δηλώσουν ότι, αφού αμφισβητούνται ή παρεξηγούνται οι προθέσεις τους, δεν θα ξαναγράψουν στο φόρουμ 

4 για να πουν ότι το θέμα αυτό έχει ήδη ξανασυζητηθεί και παλιότερα 

13 για να πουν ότι όποιος θέλει να ρωτήσει κάτι σχετικό με λάμπες να κάνει πρώτα ένα ψάξιμο στο Google 

2 που θα πάρουν από ένα ban στην πορεία

και 1 ξεχασμένος που κάνει reply στο αρχικό ποστ μετά από έξι μήνες, ξαναρχίζοντάς τα όλα από την αρχή


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 8, 2008)

Παλιό κλασικό ανέκδοτο από τότε που βγήκαν τα φόρουμ. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> Παλιό κλασικό ανέκδοτο από τότε που βγήκαν τα φόρουμ. :)


"4 για να πουν ότι το θέμα αυτό έχει ήδη ξανασυζητηθεί και παλιότερα"

Λείπουν άλλοι τρεις...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Λείπουν άλλοι τρεις...


Θα μας πεις τώρα ποιοι λείπουν ή θα περιμένεις κι άλλες παρεμβάσεις;


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 8, 2008)

> "4 για να πουν ότι το θέμα αυτό έχει ήδη ξανασυζητηθεί και παλιότερα"





Μπράβο


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2008)

Εδώ κοτσάρουμε τα ανέκδοτα; Αυτό είναι παραλλαγή παλιού ανέκδοτου, μπορεί όμως να έχει ήδη παλιώσει κι αυτό (τι να κάνουμε; ούτε για ανέκδοτα δεν προλαβαίνουμε να ενημερωθούμε πια).

"Well, Bill," said God, "I'm really confused on this one. I'm not sure whether to send you to Heaven or Hell! After all, you helped society enormously by putting a computer in almost every home in the world and yet you created that ghastly Windows. I'm going to do something I've never done before. I'm going to let you decide where you want to go!"

Mr. Gates replied, "Well, thanks, Lord. What's the difference between the two?" God said, "You can take a peek at both places briefly if it will help you decide. Shall we look at Hell first?" "Sure!" said Bill.

"Let's go!" Bill was amazed! He saw a clean, white sandy beach with clear waters. There were thousands of beautiful women running around,playing in the water, laughing and frolicking about. The sun was shining and the temperature was just perfect!

Bill said, "This is great! If this is Hell, I can't wait to see Heaven!" To which God replied, "Let's go!" and off they went. Bill saw puffy white clouds in a beautiful blue sky with angels drifting about playing harps and singing. It was nice, but surely not as enticing as Hell.

Mr. Gates thought for only a brief moment and rendered his decision. "God, I do believe I would like to go to Hell." As you desire," said God. Two weeks later, God decided to check up on the late billionaire to see how things were going. He found Bill shackled to a wall, screaming among the hot flames in a dark cave. He was being burned and tortured by demons.

"How ya doin', Bill?" asked God. Bill responded with anguish and despair. "This is awful! This is not what I expected at all! What happened to the beach and the beautiful women playing in the water?"

"Oh, THAT!" said God. "That was the screen saver".


----------



## Elsa (Oct 22, 2009)

Μα πού βάζουμε τα ανέκδοτα τέλος πάντων; 

Είναι παλιό, αλλά το θυμήθηκα χτες που έβλεπα την τελευταία ταινία του Γούντι Άλεν...

_ΕΝΑΣ παππούς 80 χρονών πάει στο γιατρό για γενικό τσεκάπ.

- Πώς αισθάνεστε;
- Ποτέ δεν ένιωσα καλύτερα. Είμαι παντρεμένος με μια 25χρονη, με την οποία περνάω θαυμάσια, και μάλιστα είναι και έγκυος. Μου ετοιμάζει παιδί…

Ο γιατρός τον κοιτάει για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα σκεπτικός.

- Να σας πω μια ιστορία, του λέει… Ήταν ένας κυνηγός, ο οποίος καθώς έφευγε αφηρημένος από το σπίτι του μια μέρα, αντί να πάρει το όπλο του, πήρε κατά λάθος την ομπρέλα. Αφού περπατούσε για κάμποση ώρα στο δάσος, είδε μπροστά του ξαφνικά μια άγρια αρκούδα. Σηκώνει λοιπόν την ομπρέλα του, κάνει να πυροβολήσει, και τσαφ, καθώς η ομπρέλα ανοίγει, η αρκούδα πέφτει κάτω νεκρή!
- Αποκλείεται, φωνάζει ο παππούς, κάποιος άλλος θα την πυροβόλησε.
- Α, γεια σου!_


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2009)

Καλοκαίρι, απομεσήμερο. 
Πάει ένας Κινέζος στο καφενείο στ' Ανώγεια και λέει στον καφετζή:
-Τσινγκ ι μπινγκ λιάνγκ Coca Cola!(请, 冰 Coca Cola! = Παρακαλώ, μια παγωμένη κοκακόλα!) 
Ο καφετζής γυρίζει και ρωτάει τον μοναδικό άλλο πελάτη:
Ηντά 'πε*, ωρέ, ότι θέλει παγωμένο; 

*Τι είπε.

Ας με διορθώσουν οι κινεζομαθείς, 请, γιατί η μετάφραση (που λέει ο λόγος) έγινε με τη βοήθεια αυτής της σελίδας. 
Μου το θύμισε αυτό το νήμα.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 5, 2009)

Το ανέκδοτο του Νίκελ παραπάνω, με τον Μπιλ Γκέιτς, εγώ το ήξερα με γερουσιαστή. Η ατάκα του Θεού στο τέλος είναι: "α, χθες ήταν η προεκλογική εκστρατεία, σήμερα ψήφισες".


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2011)

Καλημέρα.
Το άκουσα χτες και γέλασα:

Ο σύζυγος με τη σύζυγο βλέπουν τηλεόραση στο κρεβάτι. Ο σύζυγος, αναποφάσιστος, ζαπάρει συνεχώς από ένα κανάλι με μπάλα σ' ένα άλλο με τσόντα. 
-Αμάν, με ζάλισες, αποφάσισε επιτέλους!
-Δεν ξέρω τι να διαλέξω, βρε γυναίκα!
-Ε τότε, δες την τσόντα, από μπάλα ξέρεις.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 5, 2011)

-Γιατί ο Μπάτμαν είναι πλούσιος;
-Γιατί πιάνει συνέχεια το Τζόκερ...


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 6, 2011)

*ανέκδοτο για πεθερές*

Συναντιούνται δύο φίλοι: 

-Τι έγινε ρε, καλά;
- Άσε ρε, πέθανε η πεθερά µου. 
- Σώπα! Τι είχε;
- Τίποτα µωρέ, ένα κτήµα στο χωριό. 
- Όχι ρε, σε ρωτάω αν είχε κανά πρόßληµα. 
- Ναι µωρέ, δεν ήτανε γραµµένο στο κτηµατολόγιο και τρέχουµε. 
- Ρε µ...α, σε ρωτάω από τι πέθανε. 
- Προχτές το µεσηµέρι µωρέ, δεν είχαµε φαγητό, ßγήκε να πάει στο χασάπη να 
πάρει κανά κρέας και την πάτησε αυτοκίνητο. 
- Όχι ρε την καηµένη!!! Και τί κάνατε;
- Τι να κάνουµε, φάγαµε µακαρόνια!!!!


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2011)

Α, με την πεθερά και το όλο σκηνικό, θυμήθηκα ένα άλλο:

Συναντιούνται δυο φίλοι στον δρόμο. Ο ένας καταγρατζουνισμένος στο πρόσωπο. Μετά τις χαιρετούρες και τα εισαγωγικά, ρωτάει ο άλλος τον γρατζουνισμένο:
-Εσύ τι έπαθες, πώς έγινες έτσι;
-Άσε, χτες θάψαμε την πεθερά μου.
-Συλλυπητήρια. Αλλά δεν μου εξήγησες, πώς καταγρατζουνίστηκες στο πρόσωπο;
-Ε να, πήγαμε να τη θάψουμε, αλλά εκείνη δεν ήθελε.


----------



## unique (Nov 5, 2011)

Ο ιός

- Μπαμπά, πώς ήρθα στον κόσμο;
- Γιε μου, γνώρισα τη μητέρα σου κάνοντας chat στο Internet... Δώσαμε ραντεβού σ' ένα cyber-cafe... Λίγο αργότερα, μέσα στις τουαλέτες, κάναμε μια σύνδεση στο ίδιο δίκτυο...
Η μαμά έκανε μερικά downloads με το memory stick του μπαμπά, αλλά πριν ο μπαμπάς προλάβει να κάνει upload... αντιληφθήκαμε ότι δεν είχαμε εγκαταστήσει ένα firewall και πλέον ήταν αργά για delete ή cancel... Κι έτσι, 9 μήνες αργότερα βρεθήκαμε με ιό!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2012)

*Ανεκδοτούμπα... Ομορφάντρα μου!*

Mαθητής: Κύριε, τι βάζετε στις εξετάσεις;
Καθηγητής: Τι βάζω; Τον πατέρα μου και τη μάνα μου βαζω, ρε μεγάλε! Γραμματικούμπα! Περίληψη, έκθεση, ασκήσεις, μετάφραση... εύκολη αν έχεις διαβάσει, δύσκολη αν δεν έχεις. Σε κόβω να μην έχεις....
Mαθητής : Όοοχι...
Καθηγητής : Μαθητάαααααααααρα μουυυυυ! Δεν πειράζει! Θα σου δώσω και τα sos, για να περάσεις! Σκονάκια, σημειώσεις, αντιγραφές — και για τους μετεξεταστέους, εξέταση μπες-βγες!
Mαθητής : Φτιάξε μου δύο απ' όλα.
Καθηγητής : Πωπωπωπω... όνειρο ζω, μη με ξυπνάτε!!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 29, 2012)

Γυρίζει ο γιος κλαμμένος στο σπίτι:
_-Μπαμπααα...στο σχολείο με φωνάζουν Χρυσοχοΐδη!
-Γιατί παιδί μου;
-Γιατί είμαι αδιάβαστος!_

  

_Δε διάβασα το μνημόνιο γιατί πρόσεχα την Πολυχρονοπούλου,που πρόσεχε την Ξανθοπούλου, που μιλούσε με τη Γιαδικιάρογλου_


----------



## Themis (Jan 29, 2012)

Μνημόνιο είσαι αγάπη μου, τα κάλλη σου τα ψέλνω,
κι απ' την πολλή πρεμούρα μου αδιάβαστη σε στέλνω.

Απαράδεκτον, αηδές, άκρως μεταμεσονύκτιον, άνευ λοιπών ελαφρυντικών.


----------



## Earion (Nov 30, 2013)

Λέει η ξανθιά:
— Πανέμορφος ποταμός ο Νείλδος πάντως.
— Μήπως εννοείς «Νείλος»;
— Και γω έτσι τον ήξερα, αλλά μου είπανε ότι κάπου έχει ένα δέλτα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2013)

Και η φίλη της:
— Βρε χαζή, το δέλτα είναι γεωλογικό φαινόμενο, δεν είναι στο όνομα του Νείλου.
— Και πού το ξέρεις εσύ;
— Μου το εξήγησαν, τότε που πήγα εκδρομή στις εκβολές του Ούναβη.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 17, 2013)

In chemistry class, the teacher asks a girl: "What is 'nitrate'?"
So the girl replies: "Sir, night rate is 1200 plus hotel charges."


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2013)

...
—And what are the 'nitrites'?
—I guess you'd better inquire at a church about that.

Girl A: Whatever you fancy, as long as it doesn't get out of hand.


----------



## Earion (Jan 13, 2014)

*Το τοπ 5 των Χειροτέρων Πρωτοχρονιών*

1. Μόνη με τη γάτα σου.
2. Με τον πρώην σου και τη νέα του φιλενάδα, μια φοβερή εικοσάχρονη Βραζιλιάνα.
3. Μόνη ανάμεσα σε ζευγάρια.
4. Με ανθρώπους που δεν πίνουν αλκοόλ.
5. Κάνεις εμετό στις 23:57.

Σε περίπτωση που συμπίπτουν περισσότερα του ενός, η επίμαχη Πρωτοχρονιά βγαίνει από την κατηγορία «Χειρότερες Πρωτοχρονιές», για να γίνει «αξέχαστη». Παράδειγμα: Κάνεις εμετό πάνω στη γάτα σου στις 23:57.

Κίττυ Ξενάκη. «Αν-Σοφί και Μαρί-Αλντίν Ζιράρ, το δίδυμο μπεστ σέλερ της Γαλλίας».
_ΤΑ ΝΕΑ_ Παρασκευή 3-Κυριακή 5 Ιανουαρίου 2014

Είναι Γαλλίδες, δίδυμες αδελφές, 32 γελαστών Μαΐων. Η μία είναι κωμική ηθοποιός και θεατρική συγγραφέας, η άλλη δημοσιογράφος. Από κοινού έγραψαν ένα βιβλίο που θεωρήθηκε στη Γαλλία εκδοτικό φαινόμενο της χρονιάς. Η εξήγηση αρχίζει από τον τίτλο του: «La femme parfaite est une connasse!». Ελληνικά, και λίγο πιο ευγενικά, «Η τέλεια γυναίκα είναι μια βλαμμένη!».


----------



## kikikoko (Feb 13, 2014)

Το ανέκδοτο τέλειο!Τον χτύπησε και αυτόν το πελώριο κύμα και δεν ήξερε τι να πει! όσο για την Alitalia είναι απαράδεκτοι καθώς έχουν χάσει αποσκευές δύο γνωστοί μου και ο αδερφός μου. Τις επέστρεψαν βέβαια αλλά μην σας πω πως στην μια περίπτωση...


----------



## bernardina (Feb 13, 2014)

Θα μπορούσε να είναι και ένα καλό  πικρό ανέκδοτο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Θα μπορούσε να είναι και ένα καλό  πικρό ανέκδοτο.
> ...


Ένα πικρό, καυστικό ανέκδοτο:


----------



## Earion (Jun 18, 2014)

*Online Shopping Scam Stories…*

Man Buys Penis Enlarger Online, Receives Magnifying Glass Instead


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 18, 2014)

Μα γιατί όλοι οι άντρες κολλάτε με αυτό;


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μα γιατί όλοι οι άντρες κολλάτε με αυτό;



Υποθέτω ότι δεν ρωτάς για τη συγκεκριμένη ιστορία. Υποθέτω επίσης ότι γνωρίζεις και την απάντηση στο ερώτημα που υποθέτω ότι θέτεις.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2015)

- Ωραία.. Ανοίγω... Κώστα, τι έχεις;
- Φουλ του εννιά.
- Γιώργο;
- Καρέ του άσου. 
- Μαρία; 
- Τίποτα!
- Πώς τίποτα; Πες σε παρακαλώ τι έχεις...
- Τίποτα, άσε με...


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2015)

Zazula said:


> ...
> - Πώς τίποτα; Πες σε παρακαλώ τι έχεις...
> - Τίποτα, άσε με...



Houston... Vegas, we have a problem... 
We got two straight jokers and no four flushers.


----------



## Irini (Mar 22, 2015)

Αυτό τώρα μου θυμίζει αληθινή ιστορία:

Εγώ, η φίλη μου, η ας την πούμε Μαρία, κι ο αρραβωνιαστικός της, ας τον πούμε Γιώργο, έχουμε πάει για καφέ. Η Μαρία μιλάει με κάποιον γνωστό κι εμείς αρχίζουμε τις γνωστές υπερβολές για τις επιδόσεις μας στο τάβλι και πώς θα σκίσουμε τον αντίπαλο. Τάβλι έχει το μαγαζί αλλά είναι κι η Μαρία στη μέση οπότε αποφασίζουμε να αποδείξουμε την μαεστρία μας στα γρήγορα.

Εγώ: Μαρία, σε πειράζει να παίξουμε ένα ταβλάκι στα τρία;
Μαρία: Αφού ξέρεις ότι δεν παίζω τάβλι. Παίξτε οι δυο σας.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2015)

Irini said:


> Εγώ: Μαρία, σε πειράζει να παίξουμε ένα ταβλάκι στα τρία;
> Μαρία: Αφού ξέρεις ότι δεν παίζω τάβλι. Παίξτε οι δυο σας.


Ανέκδοτα βγαλμένα απ' τη ζωή! :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2015)

Εντωμεταξύ ευτυχώς που οι ταβλοκόντρες δεν παίζονται σε ζυγά νούμερα, διότι οι _Ό,τι να 'ναι _έχουν κάνει τόσο δημοφιλές το ΑΝΕΛικό «στα τέσσερα» (που είναι η ψύχωση Νικολόπουλου-Καμμένου et cie), που όταν πιχί σε ρωτάνε στο σούπερ στα πόσα θα σου κόψουν το κοτόπουλο που αγόρασες, όλη η ουρά απαγγέλλει μουρμουρηδόν σε γρηγοριανό μέλος: «στα τέσσερα, στα τέσσερα...» https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6UG_KO-tRA&t=116


----------



## FotisKart (Mar 27, 2015)

Μια ξανθιά αποφασίζει να δοκιμάσει ιππασία χωρίς όμως να έχει προγενέστερη εμπειρία ή να έχει κάνει κάποια μαθήματα. Ανεβαίνει στο άλογο χωρίς βοήθεια και το άλογο αμέσως αρχίζει και κινείται. Καλπάζει με σταθερό και ρυθμικό ρυθμό, αλλά η ξανθιά αρχίζει να γλιστράει από τη σέλα.

Με τρόμο προσπαθεί να αρπάξει τη χαίτη του αλόγου, αλλά δε μπορεί να την πιάσει γερά. Προσπαθεί να αγκαλιάσει το λαιμό του αλόγου αλλά γλιστράει στο πλάι του. Το άλογο συνεχίζει να καλπάζει αδιάφορα παρά τον αναβάτη που κρέμεται από το λαιμό του. Η ξανθιά κάνει μια απέλπιδα προσπάθεια να απελευθερωθεί από τον κίνδυνο και να πέσει όσο το δυνατόν ασφαλέστερα και ανώδυνα.

Δυστυχώς για αυτήν, το πόδι της μπλέκεται στον αναβατήρα και είναι τώρα στο έλεος του καλπασμού του αλόγου. Το κεφάλι της κτυπά στο έδαφος ξανά και ξανά. Είναι στα πρόθυρα της αναισθησίας όταν... ο κυρ Νίκος, ο περιπτεράς, βγάζει το αλογάκι από την πρίζα!


----------



## FotisKart (Apr 16, 2015)

Η ακόλουθη είναι μια πραγματική ιστορία από την υπηρεσία τεχνικής εξυπηρέτησης πελατών της εταιρείας Word Perfect (ηλεκτρονικοί υπολογιστές).
Είναι αυτονόητο ότι ο υπάλληλος απολύθηκε, παρ' όλα αυτά ο ίδιος έχει κάνει αγωγή για αναίτια απόλυση.
Ο διάλογος προέρχεται από τη μαγνητοφώνηση που οδήγησε στην απόλυση:

"Τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση Word Perfect, πώς μπορώ να σας βοηθήσω;"
"Ναι, ξέρετε, έχω πρόβλημα με το Word Perfect."
"Τι είδους πρόβλημα;"
"Να, καθώς δακτυλογραφούσα, ξαφνικά όλες οι λέξεις χάθηκαν."
"Χάθηκαν;"
"Εξαφανίστηκαν."
"Μμμ. Τι σας δείχνει η οθόνη τώρα;"
"Τίποτα."
"Τίποτα;;;;"
"Είναι κενή. Δεν δέχεται οτιδήποτε και να γράψω."
"Είστε ακόμα μέσα στο Word Perfect ή έχετε βγει;"
"Πώς μπορώ να το καταλάβω;"
"Βλέπετε το σήμα C: στην οθόνη;" (Ελεύθερη μετάφραση του "Can you see the C: prompt on the screen?")
"Τι σημασία έχει η οθόνη;" (Ελεύθερη μετάφραση του "What's a sea-prompt?")
"Ξεχάστε το. Μπορείτε να κινήσετε τον δρομέα (cursor) στην οθόνη;"
"Δεν υπάρχει δρομέας. Σας είπα, δεν δέχεται οτιδήποτε και να γράψω!"
"Έχει ένδειξη λειτουργίας το μόνιτορ σας;"
"Τι είναι μόνιτορ;"
"Είναι το πράγμα με την οθόνη που μοιάζει με τηλεόραση. Μήπως έχει ένα μικρό λαμπάκι που σας λέει πότε είναι αναμμένο;"
"Δεν ξέρω."
"Τότε κοιτάξτε πίσω από το μόνιτορ και βρείτε από πού βγαίνει το καλώδιο. Μπορείτε να το δείτε;"
"Ναι, νομίζω."
"Ωραία. Ακολουθήστε το καλώδιο μέχρι το φις και πέστε μου αν είναι συνδεδεμένο στην πρίζα."
"...Ναι, είναι."
"Όταν κοιτούσατε πίσω από το μόνιτορ, προσέξατε αν έβγαιναν δύο καλώδια και όχι μόνο ένα;"
"Όχι."
"Τέλος πάντων, βγαίνουν. Θα ήθελα να κοιτάξετε και να βρείτε το άλλο καλώδιο."
"Εντάξει, το βρήκα."
"Ακολουθήστε το και πέστε μου αν είναι καλά συνδεδεμένο στο πίσω μέρος του υπολογιστή σας."
"Δεν μπορώ να φτάσω εκεί."
"Καλά. Τουλάχιστον μπορείτε απλώς να δείτε αν είναι;"
"Όχι."
"Ακόμα κι αν πατήσετε πάνω σε κάτι και τεντωθείτε λίγο;"
"Δεν μπορώ να δω, όχι γιατί δεν φτάνω, αλλά γιατί είναι σκοτάδι."
"Σκοτάδι;"
"Ναι. Το φως του γραφείου είναι σβηστό και το μόνο φως που έχω έρχεται από το παράθυρο."
"Τότε ανάψτε το φως."
"Δεν μπορώ."
"Γιατί όχι;"
"Γιατί υπάρχει διακοπή ρεύματος."
"Διακοπή... Διακοπή ρεύματος; Αχά! Λοιπόν, το βρήκαμε. Έχετε ακόμα τα κουτιά, τα βιβλία, και τα υπόλοιπα υλικά συσκευασίας του υπολογιστή σας;"
"Βέβαια, τα κρατάω στην ντουλάπα."
"Ωραία. Φέρτε τα, αποσυνδέστε το σύστημα σας και συσκευάστε το όπως ήταν όταν το πήρατε. Μετά επιστρέψτε το στο κατάστημα απ' όπου το πήρατε."
"Αλήθεια; Είναι τόσο σοβαρό;"
"Δυστυχώς ναι."
"Καλά, αφού είναι έτσι. Και τι θα τους πω;"
"Πέστε τους ότι με την ******* που σας δέρνει, δεν μπορείτε να έχετε υπολογιστή."


----------



## Themis (May 9, 2015)

Yesterday I heard a very bad, a really, really bad joke about German sausages. It was the wurst joke.


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2015)

Themis said:


> ... about German sausages. It was the wurst joke.



I like them cheesy, with hot mustard.  Αυτά είναι τα σαχλότερα σαχλότυρα.


----------



## Earion (May 12, 2015)




----------



## israfel (Aug 4, 2015)

http://www.rampantscotland.com/humour/blhumpipes.htm

Q. What's the definition of a gentleman?
A. Someone who knows how to play the bagpipe and doesn't. 

Q. What's the difference between a bagpipe and an onion?
A. No one cries when you chop up a bagpipe. 

Q: Why do pipers march while they play?
A: A moving target is harder to hit


----------

